# 4-Look Last Layer alg sheet



## TGWCubing (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello everyone, I made this 4-Look Last Layer sheet a while ago and wanted to share it. 








4-Look Last Layer Alg Sheet


Introdutcion 4-Look Last Layer Alg Sheet Steps: <a href="#gid=437118184">Edge Orientation</a> <a href="#gid=1269748000">Corner Orientation</a> <a href="#gid=253517211">Corner Permutation</a> <a href="#gid=1439718362">Edge Permutation</a> Extras: <a href="#gid=102088252">Easy CO Skip</a> Credit to:




docs.google.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 21, 2022)

You should M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 for the U Perms.


----------



## Timona (Apr 21, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> You should M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 for the U Perms.


theyre there under alternate algs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 21, 2022)

in alt algs its (M' U2 M U')3


----------



## Timona (Apr 21, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> in alt algs its (M' U2 M U')3


Oh, my bad


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

r U R' U' r' F' R F


----------

